# Cowlicks, whorls, swirls



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep I would call that a zipper and I think if everything else is show quality then I have seen dogs with zippers compete successfully. If the pups structure and movement are good then I wouldn't let the zipper stop you. 
Super cute by the way


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie has some whorls on his back/legs. I will try and get a picture tomorrow. Bear is a cutie zipper and all.


----------



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

I love the little zipper! So cute, and gives the pup a unique look.

My dog has some whorl-y fur on his back as his adult coat grows in as well as a huge cowlick halfway down his tail, of all places


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

We used to joke that when he was a gangly teenage pup, Scott's rump looked like Prince Harry's head! Sort of ginger and quite scruffy!
Now, like Harry, Scott has matured and his coat has settled down. Both now look like sensible mature adults, with well groomed hair! 
:0)


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

I think he is absolutely adoreable!! Just beautiful! All my goldens have looked a bit different. My Murphy has the zipper look while my Samson has waves and some curls going down his back. They may not be show standard but I call them my champions.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Definitely adorable! I've noticed Scout has a mark running across her snout the opposite direction. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevsie (7 mo ago)

Lincgold said:


> My 7 mos old pup, Bear, has a cowlick a/k/a whorls, swirls or crowns starting between his eyes and going down the middle of his snout. We’ve had 6 Goldens and this is a first for us. Googling cowlicks in dogs, I’ve learned that this is pretty common. Whorls can be on dogs’ leg, back, chest etc. I’ve also learned that some people call what my pup has a “zipper”. When we first met him at 6 mos our breeder said that you probably won’t be able to show him because of the cowlick. We didn’t care as we had no intention to show or even breed him. He’s a real sweetie. I’d be curious to hear from anyone else whose dogs have cowlicks.


Hi
my 8 month old pup, Shelby, has the cowlick…reason I picked her from the litter! We had another golden years ago with one, my boys called it her Mohawk. So, when I saw her picture I said this is the one!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

One year old Talisker has a tuft over the base of his tail. I call it his buttlick


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy has a couch lick......


----------

